# Metal Gear Solid 4



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I bought this the day before I went offshore, but only played it for like 5 mins as I was so busy...

Looking fwd to getting back and stuck in to it, now I have a big LCD in the bedroom :lol:

She can just read a book 

On top of still being addicted to COD4, I am still playing Colin McRae, GT5, Tony Hawks...and downloaded Crash Bandicoot, legendary.

Any hints or tips for Metal Gear when I get back?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nothing really hint wise. But if you end up playing Metal Gear Online I recommend uding the iron sight view to fire rather than the over the shoulder view.........


----------

